# I'm a newbie ~



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi I'm new here and a bit nervous, so here goes,
I'm, 38 and have been trying for 8 yrs now with no luck 
Haven't really talked about this until now.
I've had my tubes tested, drilling of the ovaries, Hyper stimulation.
2 laps
3 I.U.I
clomid
menopur injections
Had endo, but not any more, which they put me on the menopause
Got P.C.O

and now the hospital have given up on me!  , there's nothing we can do for you!

They wouldn't put me on the I.V.F list until last yr (2 yr waiting list) only got a year to wait.
We're thinking of going private.

It used to bother me, cry, depressed etc, but now I've just let it be!!
People just tell me, relax and it will happen, I am relaxed NOW, and nothing.
(sorry bout the long novel)
better stop!
anyway just saying Hi, to everyone out there.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  ELISA  
 What a journey youve been on already, 8 yrs is a long time, and how we feel changes as the years pass, it doesnt change what we want, just how we deal with what we are faced with, one year left on the waiting list will soon pass, and it gives you time to get up to date with what the offer you and get yourself in a good place emotionaly and physically, there are several areas of FF I feel you will be drawn to for your own support and to help others, going private may be an option so long as it dosnt jepodise your NHS go, you would need to check with your PCT.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

IVF General ~
CLICK HERE

ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply)
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~ Includes the sub boards for Clomid, Pco and Endo.
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! let us know how you get on
~Dizzi~


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Elisa

just wanted to say   and welcome you to FF what a journey you have had already i am sorry for your troubles and just hope that we can support you as best possible and you have the strength to cope with whatever path you take xxxx

wishing you all the very best xxxxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for yr replies
It is okay for myself to go private at the same hospital (Homerton in hackney) as I'm on the waiting list there.
It's just a lot of money! 

But unfortunatley that's what we have got to do  
8 yrs and they just gave me that option last year of I.V.F


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Elisa,

Just wanted to echo what the others have said and offer you a warm welcome to FF  

Good luck on your journey hun.  

Love

Bib xxxxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks bib, it's hard


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to FF!!!  

Good luck with your IVF!!!    

Love Natalie


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

ELISA1 said:


> thanks bib, it's hard


Aww, i know hun but keep the faith....you have found all of us now and we will help as much as we can.  

bib xxxxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Elisa

Just seen your post and couldnt just read and leave. 8 years is a long time hon. If only they put you on the ivf list earlier. But your there now and that year will go quick. Use it to relax, pamper and enjoy yourself. It will put you in a better frame of mind for your ivf. Wishing you loads of luck x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks everyone for yr replies, at least I can speak bout it now.
kept quiet for 8 yrs 
Can't wait to chat to you all peeps


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Elisa, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

What a lot you have had to deal with in 8 years! 
As to whether you can go private while waiting, that will depend very much on the criteria your PCT work to. Some PCT disqualify you from NHS cycles if you have had private tx, however some are happy to let you continue with private tx while waiting to come to the top of the list. It is a real shame they did not put you on the list to start with instead of makign you wait so long. I would check with your PCT to find out if this is possible and, if you can do it then I can't see why you shouldn't.

Lots of luck on your journey.

C~x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I think you should go for IVF sooner rather than later.  When I went at 39 it was already too late for me and I am now clutching at straws.  I also wasted my time on NHS.  Wish they had told me that they couldn't do anything for me and referred me on time.  

all the best,
Incy


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

INCONCEIVABLE said:


> I think you should go for IVF sooner rather than later. When I went at 39 it was already too late for me and I am now clutching at straws. I also wasted my time on NHS. Wish they had told me that they couldn't do anything for me and referred me on time.
> 
> all the best,
> Incy


Oh Incy, yr so right!!!!!!!!!
I wasted 7 yrs on the NHS, 1 yr of just trying and now I feel, the good yrs of trying are gone and now I'm trying do things as quick as possible with little time to spare!
They told me "don't worry we'll sort you out!", and now they have washed their hands of me.
I wished they referred me earlier too.
Take care,
Elisa


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Elisa1* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

i have sent you a pm hun

lea-Anne xx


----------

